# VW Caddy van interior clean up, and quick wash.



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I'm embarrassed to say that this is my daily drive, as you will see it was in a bit of a state.














































The only option was for me to remove the seats.
































































Out with the VAX










This was just from the seats.










Now to tackle the rest of the interior, the dyson made a great job of clearing this lot up.










Then the out with the VAX again



















Then cleaned the plastics with megs APC.














































There much better, thought I would give the outside a quick wash and towel dry.














































Bumpers cleaned with megs plastic X then megs trim detailer.

The exterior could do with a bit of time spending on it as there was a lot of tar spots. This will have to wait though 

Thanks


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very very nice!!! thats van is SUPER SUPER sexy.............


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice  when u did the seats did you just spray with sampoo and scrub and use clean water and then extract with the vax??


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Awsome! Looks nice! Good work!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Liking that alot, its bound to get abit messy being your daily hack, looks better now 

Love the Lambo rep wheels, they look amazin


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent work. :thumb:
One very cool looking van


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice. What suspension you running?


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

-tom- said:


> very nice  when u did the seats did you just spray with sampoo and scrub and use clean water and then extract with the vax??


Just used the attachment on the VAX to spray on the shampoo and agitated it with the brush the sucked it all up


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

MK1Campaign said:


> Very nice. What suspension you running?


Vmaxx coilovers, KW kit was appealing but its just my work van


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Love it. Those wheels suit the van SO well, looks fantastic.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ASH 54 said:


> Just used the attachment on the VAX to spray on the shampoo and agitated it with the brush the sucked it all up


perfect need to do mine asap :thumb:


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

nice wheels, do like the bird table!


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

bluepeter said:


> nice wheels, do like the bird table!


Ha! not mine, the neighbour put it there, must be to attract the birds for his 3 cats to feed on


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great wheels, realy like the van!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

u shouldn't be embaressed lol its ace love the alloys dub min haha


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Van Porn!

Thats Awesome!


----------



## Mad Stuntman (Oct 25, 2009)

I used to have the same van in silver too. It was ace. Now im in a 09reg white one. The vw caddys are a great van. Yours looks awsome. Not sure if my boss would let me have some sexy wheels like yours though. Great job with the cleaning though. Youve inspired me to get the wet vac out and do my seats. Great Work Pal. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one - great van


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> u shouldn't be embaressed lol its ace love the alloys dub min haha


more embarrassed about the state it got in


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice van.....but then i'm biased lol.

Sent you a PM about a few things.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

That is a top van fella,love it:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

i like that! was mingin tho!


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cheers guys, I have decided to ban all eating in the van, used to eat my breakfast on the way to work in it, but mouldy crumbs down the side of the seats are not clever 

still nice a clean inside


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Love it with Lambo rims!!!

Your work is fantastic!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

looks lovely 

you should see my bros caddy inside, he's a tiler and had it since new on a 57 - never been cleaned inside. absolutely stinking - it's what vans are for


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice looking van lad


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice!Good job youve done there.Theres always a Mcdonalds chip gets away and ends up under the seat


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Very tidy for a daily use van :thumb:


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

great looking van, love the wheels, really sets it off.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

thats one sweet looking van, wheels really suit it too

:thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Awesome Looking Caddy 

Very cool


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the Van, lovely work too! 
What are the wheels?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

OMG, the only caddy on here thats been lowered :lol: :lol: which is saying something, as there are about 40  

are they lambo wheels? look smart


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what a van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks perfect :thumb:


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cheers for the comments guys, Wheels are Lambo Gallardo replicas, thought they worked quite well with the caddy.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good looking van! 

Though, I would fit Touran mirrors + front bumper, and have the rear bumper finished in the same colour as the rest. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks awesome.

PM on its way!


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

best looking caddy ive seen, looks great! - has inspired me to get the finger out an do my own!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

thats one mint looking daily driver!!!!

Wish my vw touran looked that good


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool Caddy :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice looking Caddy there and the Lambo wheels suit it a treat...........:doublesho

Super slick finish there in the after shots and that's some detail on the interior!!


----------

